# Semen-prostiglandins ... inserted orally?



## lovelymama2 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wondering if the prostaglandins in semen work better when inserted "the normal way," or if they are also effective when inserted, um, orally.

One midwife group mentioned the oral insertion method as being more effective. I wanted to see if that's possible. My husband is like, "oh, don't research. I'm sure it's lots better!" He is excited to try that method, anyway


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it has to build more in your system orally, but that's based on what I know of using EPO... I just recently heard about the semen orally thing and my hubby thinks that makes WAY more sense than other way... and I think he hid my EPO from me.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have heard that before but I have no idea where. It falls under the "worth a try" category imo.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

I read an article about that last year, saying oral application was more effective than having it straight on your cervix. I thought it was neat.

Not an appealing idea....but neat.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a study (abstract, too lazy to sign up to read the full study) that shows it lowers the rate or preeclampsia

http://www.jrijournal.org/article/S0...062-5/abstract

All the links I'd had saved for articles that explained it aren't working any more, but here's an snippet I'd saved:
*
A great OB in Hamilton (John Lamont, I believe)... mentioned the concept that prostaglandins are absorbed 10X more efficiently through the gut than through the vaginal mucosa, with respect to semen and labour onset.*


----------



## Mrs.Floyd (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, I cannot let DH get ahold of this information. LOL

(gag reflex = bad LOL)


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Geez, I wish my dh would welcome this news. When I'm visibly pregnant (let alone 9 months), he tries to hide whenever I come at him with that look in my eyes.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fujiko* 
Geez, I wish my dh would welcome this news. When I'm visibly pregnant (let alone 9 months), he tries to hide whenever I come at him with that look in my eyes.


I've never told DH.
The idea of oral while pregnant is just the worse thing I can imagine. I have no sex drive to begin with, but a BJ is just so much worse.

So I'm definitely with Mrs.Floyd!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astraia* 
I've never told DH.
The idea of oral while pregnant is just the worse thing I can imagine. I have no sex drive to begin with, but a BJ is just so much worse.

So I'm definitely with Mrs.Floyd!

Me too.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

I have heard this as well, that all is not 'wasted' if it's not, urm, applied vaginally. I made the mistake of telling DH about this at the end of the last pregnancy; I had a small fluid leak for a few days before giving birth to our daughter and was avoiding vaginal intercourse, but still wanted to benefit from the prostaglandins! Funny how dads seem to forget so many of the details of pregnancy, labor, and birth - and yet my hubby certainly remembers that one!


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you just "swish it around" in there? How must it be "applied"?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Not sure if I should enter this thread, but IME, oral works as-well-as or better than other applications. My experience comes from a miscarriage, however, rather than a labor and birth. When I was miscarrying (on my own, trying to avoid a D&C), I would get very strong contractions about 12-16 hours after oral ingestion of said prostaglandins. I think absoption is via the gut.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
Do you just "swish it around" in there? How must it be "applied"?























Just swallow!
It's the semen in your STOMACH that's important, so I don't think holding it in your mouth would help much (oh, ugh... that sounds so gross!)


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Not sure if I should enter this thread, but IME, oral works as-well-as or better than other applications. My experience comes from a miscarriage, however, rather than a labor and birth. When I was miscarrying (on my own, trying to avoid a D&C), I would get very strong contractions about 12-16 hours after oral ingestion of said prostaglandins. I think absoption is via the gut.


Contractions are contractions, right? Your experience DEFINITELY counts.
I'm sorry for your loss









Maybe I'll just tell DH if he tries to bug me for some "oral application of prostaglandins" before I'm due that it'll cause preterm labour 

Proof to back that up? Nooooooo..... but he doesn't know that!


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Not ONLY is the 'application' of prostaglandins to the gut effective in stimulating labor, my Bradley teacher taught us that a pressure point on the roof of our mouth is also effective.







Before we even knew about the oral prostaglandin thing, DH & I both through he could help with the stimulation of that pressure point.








I mentioned that pressure point to my doula & she said, "Oh yes, sucking your thumb during labor can help to stimulate ctrx." When I told her what DH & I had thought of, she said, "oh, yeah, I never thought of that." Ha!

I know I saw a link somewhere, but I can't find it now.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
Not ONLY is the 'application' of prostaglandins to the gut effective in stimulating labor, my Bradley teacher taught us that a pressure point on the roof of our mouth is also effective.







Before we even knew about the oral prostaglandin thing, DH & I both through he could help with the stimulation of that pressure point.








I mentioned that pressure point to my doula & she said, "Oh yes, sucking your thumb during labor can help to stimulate ctrx." When I told her what DH & I had thought of, she said, "oh, yeah, I never thought of that." Ha!

I know I saw a link somewhere, but I can't find it now.









I hate to say it, but anthropoligically (sp?) it makes sense.

Stupid question, does semen without "little men" in it have the same affect? DH is probably having a Vas. soon....just curious.


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
Not ONLY is the 'application' of prostaglandins to the gut effective in stimulating labor, my Bradley teacher taught us that a pressure point on the roof of our mouth is also effective.







Before we even knew about the oral prostaglandin thing, DH & I both through he could help with the stimulation of that pressure point.








I mentioned that pressure point to my doula & she said, "Oh yes, sucking your thumb during labor can help to stimulate ctrx." When I told her what DH & I had thought of, she said, "oh, yeah, I never thought of that." Ha!

I know I saw a link somewhere, but I can't find it now.

















That is great!

I mentioned that I had read this somewhere to DH and he was more than willing to try when the time comes, but is convinced that the idea was made up by a (male) genius.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
I hate to say it, but anthropoligically (sp?) it makes sense.

Stupid question, does semen without "little men" in it have the same affect? DH is probably having a Vas. soon....just curious.


I would assume so- it's the hormones in it, not the sperm, that make it as effective as it is.

Just curious- why does that make sense anthropologically? I've been mulling this over and can't figure it out. It's neat, though! Something to get DH to try if I get cranky later on (MUCH later on- i'm not even at the half-way point yet!)


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm just saying, in a tongue-in-cheek way, that a lot of couples aren't really doing the regular sex thing (I know not all, I'm generalizing) so this would be an alternative that is really good at promoting labor. Add in the soft palate thing and that fact that most male partners would be "willing" to participate: nature has set itself up for a great inducer.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
I'm just saying, in a tongue-in-cheek way, that a lot of couples aren't really doing the regular sex thing (I know not all, I'm generalizing) so this would be an alternative that is really good at promoting labor. Add in the soft palate thing and that fact that most male partners would be "willing" to participate: nature has set itself up for a great inducer.


Ahhh. That makes sense.

Good thinking!


----------



## tygrss (Sep 4, 2007)

Learn something new every day!


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol, I just told my husband about this, and he can't wait to give it a try. I told him he's got to wait 11 more weeks though.....


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not sure I could stomach it right now, but in teh end? Who knows?







My DH is very willing to assist me.


----------



## SashaBear (Aug 24, 2006)

I was getting ready to say, No you can't get the baby in there through oral sex so you can't get them out with oral sex. Apparently I will have to change my thinking on this!


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fujiko* 
Geez, I wish my dh would welcome this news. When I'm visibly pregnant (let alone 9 months), he tries to hide whenever I come at him with that look in my eyes.

i WISH dh would adopt this attitude. My body's busy right now, there's no sex drive in me at the moment.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Yuck. I'd rather just wait the extra day or so it might take to happen on its own (sorry hubby, but no thanks).


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astraia* 
*
A great OB in Hamilton (John Lamont, I believe)... mentioned the concept that prostaglandins are absorbed 10X more efficiently through the gut than through the vaginal mucosa, with respect to semen and labour onset.*

Interesting that it's a guy who thinks this.... makes me think all them studies are biased and conducted by some guys hoping to get some extra action while their wife is so miserable she'll believe anything she reads!


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

uke

omg, brings back baaaad memories of the first and only time i tried!

bring on the vaginal application though


----------

